# Marc's Routine



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Well lifted weights for a long time, got a bit bored and got the bug for muay thai, so encoparated that nicely into my liftin, then started doing more and more thai, lost weight felt i looked to small so been hittin the weights a bit harder recently, heres what i'll be doing today

Monday: 12pm Chest:

Flat bench 2 x 15 (40kg)

2 x 12 (60kg)

2 x 8 (80kg)

1 x 6 (100kg)

Cable crossovers 4 x 10 (35kg)

Decline smith press 4 x 10 (40kg)

Dumbell Flys 4 x 10 (22.5kg)

Dumbell pullovers 2 x 12 (17.5kg)

Just Chest today as ive got a busy day, will also be doin

6.30-8pm muay thai

Any comments welcome on the chest workout, goals at the moment lose a bit of BF, pack on a bit more muscle, stay lean, increase cardio


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

What gym do you train at marc?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Total Fitness on Edge lane & Next generation on Vauxhall road


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

Ah Total Fitness, my mates just moved there from Green's. I found it a bit cramped when I went. Boss Pool...


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

marc said:


> Well lifted weights for a long time, got a bit bored and got the bug for muay thai, so encoparated that nicely into my liftin, then started doing more and more thai, lost weight felt i looked to small so been hittin the weights a bit harder recently, heres what i'll be doing today
> 
> Monday: 12pm Chest:
> 
> ...


Marc in my opinion that's too much for chest. Here is what i would suggest:

Decline Bench (superior to flat as it mimic the primary function of the pecs)

2 x 6-10 reps

Cable Cross Overs or Incline Cable Flys 2 set 6-10 reps

Wide Grip Dips 2 sets 6-10 reps.

ALL sets should be take to the point of muscular failure.

Paul.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks paul, to be honest ive been doing a similar routine for the past 6-8 weeks so am due for a change i'll give it a bash as of next week, i'll post up my entire routine for the week for you to have a look at, any changes feel free to let me know


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

No problems mate I'll have a look and see if anything needs changing...

Paul.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok did back last night, for the past few weeks just been doing one muscle group per day, as ive been doing muay thai or cardio in the evening

Back workout was

Wide grip chins - Slow controlled 3 x 10

Seated Angled back row (no idea what this is called basically a low row, but at a downward angle) 3 x 10 (75kg)

Lat pulldown 3 x 10 (75kg)

one arm dumbell row 3 x 10 (27.5kg)

No thai last night....got an hour and half of that later tonight


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Muay thai for 1 1/2 hours on Wednesday night good session.

Last night went the gym done a bit of heavy lifting, just shoulders i done:

Dumbell shoulder press: 2 x 15 (12kg) (warmup)

2 x 8 (27kg)

1 x 6 (32.5kg)

Standing Front dbell raises: 3 x 10 (15kg)

Dbell shrugs: 1 x 10 (27.5kg each) Felt a bit of pain with these so switched to machine shrugs (mainly for bench but they are good for shrugs)

3 x 8 (80kg)

Not a long workout but got up to a good weight and got a good pump, even though ive mainly been concentrating on muay thai, ive always lifted weights and now find it quite hard to slow down or even stop, kind of got the bug for it again after a few months of 'going through the motions in the gym' Seems to be working out quite well though 3 hours of MT per week not including bag work and pad work (if the lad i normally do it with turns up)

Any comments on the shoulder workout welcome, as i mentioned in an earlier post im probably in need of a new routine, Goals '*BIG AND LEAN'*


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Christ ive been lazy, been the gym only a handful of times since my last 'routine post' My excuse is ive sold my car and am still waiting on my new one to arrive which is hopefully tommorow, its a shit excuse though because i live less than a mile from the gym and can get a lift to my muay thai gym, ive just been a lazy bugger...Deadlifts tonight though!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Chest & back yesterday finished off with a few drills in the bagroom

Everything was done very very slow and controlled so i used roughyl half my normal lifting weight, i'll be doing this a lot more as i havent ached like this in ages

Chest:

Bench 3 x 12 (45kg)

weighted dips 3 x 12 (10kg DB between legs)

DB Flys 3 x 12 (15kg)

Back

Low row 3 x 12 (50kg)

reverse DB flys (12.5kg)

Still leg deadlifts (60kg)

chins 2 x 12 no weight

Went in the bag room for about 15 minutes worked some leg kicks done a few 3 minute rounds.

And because volkswagen are lying arseholes i still havent got a car, so i jogged there and back, it was bloody freezing


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

told you to buy a Focus....he he.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Still no muay thai, still got no car so concentrating on weights at the mo

Arms night last night

Standing ex bar curls 2 x 12 20kg warmup

'' '' 2 x 8 40kg

Preacher DB curls 2 x 10 12.5kg

'' '' 2 x 8 15kg

Narrow grip chins - very narrow 1 x 17

Triceps

Seated DB overhead press 3 x 8 20kg

tricep rope pulldown 3 x 8 25kg

EZ skull crushers 3 x 8 40kg

Finished off with some light barbell curls about 15kg to failure got 21 out

Comments/critiques/changes :icon5:


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

Marc to be honest your doing way too much work for your arms ( a common mistake) as your biceps and triceps get worked hard when training the torso. What I've noticed is no one on here trains their grip or forearms this is a mistake as having a good grip will pay dividends when grappling. You should also think about training your neck.

Your routine overall seems fine but I'd cut back on the volume slightly.

As I've said before your workout should reflect your specific goals, there is no magic routine but when training always train the largest muscle groups first working down to the smallest. Also consider the concept of indirect effect, the larger the muscle group/exercise trained the greater the knock on effect it will have on the surrounding muscles. The body responds to stress as whole unit.

Paul.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks paul, right at the moment im really enjoying the lifting again, i go through various stages, i guess its kinds of like an addictive personality if i get into something i find it hard to do anything else once im into it, im not doing any BJJ, Grappling or anything at all.

Ive also knocked the muay thai on the head certainly for the next month or so anyway, the good thing is Si-k has just joined my gym and we've got a bag room so we can train thai together there.

So goals at the moment..to get as big & lean as humanly possible

one thing that i find quite hard to develop actually is my arms they dont seem to have grown for about a year, maybe more

If you've got a good arm routine id be happy to give it a bash, i'll try to drop the amount of sets, i never feel like im doin enough though.

Anyway back tonight done

warmup up in the bag room, shuttle runs, skipping etc...

Deadlifts 3 x 8 (80kg) which is crap considering i bench more than that

Lat pull down 3 x 8 70kg

Low row 3 x 8 70kg


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

marc if you've cut out the other training for now then by all means now is the time to increase workout demands or what is called over reaching, however this is a shock tactic and shouldn't be continued for more than four weeks. I always made my best gains using a four way split and brought my arms up considerably.

Here is the routine I used.

Mon ; Chest & Delts:

Low Incline Press ( I used Jreps halves) but 2 sets of 10-15 reps works well too.

Cable Crossoever or Incline Cable Flys 2 sets

Seated Chest Press (total fitness in Edge Lane have a Hammer Strength one)

Or Seated Dips 2 sets

Lateral Raise, either cable, DB or Machine 2 sets 10-15 reps

Rear Delt Raise as above

Cable Upright Rows as above

Think more about HOW you lift the weight not how MUCH you lift.

Tues: Arms & Calves;

Seated DB Tricep Ext 2 sets 10-15 reps

Tricep PushDowns 2 sets 10-15 reps

One arm tricep Kick Backs or Bench Dips 1 set 10-15 reps.

Cable Preacher Curls 2 set 10-15 reps

Seated Incline DB Curls 2 sets as above

One arm overhead Cable curls or DB concentration curls 1 set 10-15 reps.

Standing Calf Raise 2 sets 15-20 reps.

Seated Calf Raise as above

Weds; Off.

Thurs Quads and Hamstrings.

Leg Press 2 sets 15-20 reps ( Use the hammer strength one in edge lane)

Leg Ext 2 sets 10-15 reps

Hack Squat 2 sets 10-15 reps

Lying Leg Curls 2 sets

Standing Leg Curls 1 set

DB Stiff Legged DL ( only coming up to knee height) 1 set

Friday: Back.

Close Grip Pulldowns 2 sets 10-15 reps

Pullovers on Machine 2 sets 10-15 reps

Low Rows on Machine 2 sets 10-15 reps

Medium Grip Pulldowns to Front 2 sets 10-15 reps.

Shrugs 2 sets 10-15 reps.

Also for you and MUCH better than deadlifts, Edge lane have a hip and back machine, you lie on you back and the pads are behind your knees.

There you go. If my physio confirms the worst I'll probably go back to this routine and just do some kick boxing with the missus. As for diet and supplements you know your stuff in this regard.

Paul.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

marso70 said:


> marc if you've cut out the other training for now then by all means now is the time to increase workout demands or what is called over reaching, however this is a shock tactic and shouldn't be continued for more than four weeks. I always made my best gains using a four way split and brought my arms up considerably.
> 
> Here is the routine I used.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, ill finish off what ive got planned over the weekend and start this on monday, ive highlighted a few questions above, i'll let you know how im progressing


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

marc if you've cut out the other training for now then by all means now is the

Shrugs 2 sets 10-15 reps. Does it matter DB or BB *(your choice)*

Also for you and MUCH better than deadlifts, Edge lane have a hip and back machine, you lie on you back and the pads are behind your knees. I dont think ive ever seen that before, lying on my back ill fall asleep!! *(They might still have it, ask one of the instructors they should know, if they know there stuff that is!)*

If push comes to shove mate I'd be happy to meet you for a workout one day, how much is it train for a guest?

Paul.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

The instructors in there are useless, ill have a look for it tommorow.

Â£10 for a guest, how bad is that!

I had a load of guest passes a while back but the've all gone if i get any more i'll let you know


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

OK mate if not I can meet you at Darrens for a workout...


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yo chaps, i followed pauls leg routine last night but as i was training with simon i included 1 set of 20 rep squats we only went light as my squatting weight is crap nayway, but im quite sore today

Gonna do a bit of bag, pad work tonight


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Going to start Paul's routine today. I imagine much soreness immediately!

Haha, serves me right not doing anything for over a month!...


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

Nate I did get your message and I've tried to respond on your journal and via message but I can't seem to get the server to post?????

Paul.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Weird. Ill post there now, see what happenes. Maybe Marc will be able to sort that out if it persists?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

well this hasnt been updated for a while, i have still been training though just not been posting it on here.

Had a little lay of from muay thai, my legs needed it, been concentrating on weights and putting a bit of size back on, which is going verrry slowly.

Tuesday night training was

Back

Hyperextensions (bodyweight only) 3 x 15

chins 3 x 10

lat pulldown 3 x 8

wide grip low row 3 x 8 (my back is still sore from these)

SLDL 2 x 6 (had a sore back for a few weeks so couldnt finish these, shouldnt have attempted it really)

Straight after went in the bag room with simon (si-k) and done 50 mins of muay thai training, bad work, working more on technique than anything,havent done a class for over 2 months and i was rusty as hell, good session though

Last night - Wednesday 9th Jan

Chest

flat bench

2 x 15 warmup

3 x 8

Cable Fly's 3 x 10

weighted dips 3 x 10

Nice and simple all done in about 20 mins

Back in the bag room with Si for some muay thai a bit lighter than last night as he was done in (old man dosent have the cardio anymore lol) i was sweating like a pig myself after after 10 minutes i've probably put about 3-4 pounds of unwated weight on since stopping the thai, (i'll blame xmas) and i can really feel it, felt quite slow and heavy...Day off tommorow, back to it on Friday


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

What are you weighing now marc?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

12st @ 5'6..im a shorty lol

going for 12.5st @ 13% BF by the end of Feb, i'll keep you updated


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Good target, a stretch but certainly achievable! 

It's just getting that balancing act sorted out between putting on decent weight and loads of weight! I really struggled with that in the past.

I'm a bit taller 5'7-8 and 12 stone 4ish at the moment. I'm going to try and get back to 13 stone by about may but see if I can get the bf down to about 10%.


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

marc .. half a stone .. easy mate


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Todays a lazy sunday, i usually train sunday's but my training partner was being a gayer and taking his missus out for a romantic day...so i gave myself a day off too.

Pretty much worked on BJJ this week, my new found hobby...ive always loved the physical aspect of muay thai but have only just realised how addictive grappling is, im hooked.

From what i can remeber from this week (my memory is awful) my training week has been something like this:

Last sunday - First real go at BJJ, spent about 2 hours going over the basics kimuras, armbars, chokes etc..good fun, done chest training before hand too

monday - Chest: Bench press, cable crossovers, dips - muay thai & BJJ again going over the basics, only bout hf hour muay thai/bag work etc..

Tuesday - Back: Deads, chins, low row, hyperextensions

Wednesday - off

Thursday - Legs: Squats, leg press, leg curl

Friday - BJJ

Saturday - BJJ

Sunday - Off

Training tommorow, try and get some bjj, muay thai and shoulders in


----------



## marso70 (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree Marc the BJJ is really addictive...its surprising how complex and demanding it is. I remembe after my first session how sore I was especically in my hip flexors and lower abs from holding guard.

Tomorrow, its weights and either intervals on the elliptical trainer or kickboxing practise.


----------

